# Stopping exercises because of sweaty hands



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have hiper hyperhidrosis and if I use some more weight in a deadlift, I have to stop the exercise, because at some point the bar start to slip from my hands. I really like to use nothing, because I like to feel the bar and the grip, but it's impossible for me because of that. It really is frustrating

My old gym had some sponges like these ones you can see in the picture, and they were really nice, I had no problem.

However I can't find them, maybe I'm looking in the wrong places. Could you guys help me? I can't use chalk, it's not allowed. So maybe the only solution is using gloves? I hate it lol. If only I could find those sponges....

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I use Progrips, which I'd guess would be better for sweaty hands than full gloves.

http://www.progrips.co/

Straps are another option for deadlifts but you'd then limit the training stimulus that your forearms get.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Chalk?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cypionate said:


> Chalk?


 He said it's not allowed, I assume in the gym he uses.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> He said it's not allowed, I assume in the gym he uses.


 lol I read the post but completely missed that 

Thinking of getting some of these myself

https://www.beargrips.com/


----------



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you guys.

Yes, chalk it's not allowed.

I've order these a few months ago : https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bear-Grip®-LEATHER-Weight-Lifting/dp/B00HB8A0SG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1528637430&sr=8-5&keywords=bear+grips

And this is my review: "I bought this product to help with my grip, because sometimes my hands start to slip. But it didn't help at all, it even made it worse, it's very soft and made my hands slide even more."

So, for me it was totally useless, even when there was no sweat at all, that made the bar slip.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would just buy regular sponges ?

From the super market ? 

x


----------



## VAddict (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you.

I found some sponge in the super market that i've never noticed and may be good....or not. Lets see how it goes in the next training session!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

VAddict said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I found some sponge in the super market that i've never noticed and may be good....or not. Lets see how it goes in the next training session!


 Upholsterers that fix house furniture or car interiors.

Ebay Search for 'cellulose sponge'.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Driclaw.

https://www.boots.com/driclor-solution-roll-on-applicator-10050231


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Straps, or change gym and use liquid chalk...


----------

